

Apple and Google - Tale of 2 photos from Tim Cook  - abhijitdhakne
http://abhijitdhakne.blogspot.com/2012/03/apple-and-google-tale-of-2-photos-from.html

======
pedalpete
I may be missing the point of this article, but shouldn't we be comparing the
SAME APP on two platforms, rather than two different apps?

